# Job Application/Interview



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not been working for the last few years but a new store is opening around the corner & they've been having a job fair over these last few days so I picked up an application & today went in to submit it & have an interview. As usual I was anxious beforehand so after passing by the library to drop off a film I sat & meditated for 10 min then went in. I had to wait of course which I really hate, lobbies/waiting & such so read my book while doing so. I always have some panic style symptoms while waiting as such but things like a book help so I managed & then did the interview. I think that went alright which is good. Now it's wait & see. I stopped to meditate again briefly before coming home


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Way to go! Interviews are the worst :afr

I've been job hunting myself, and have an interview on wednesday... that's a good idea, meditating before it. I think I'll try it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It's really good you've gotten yourself into it all again. The fact that you're doing this by your own steam shows that you're more than capable of going against the grain successfully, although I must warn, doing so will not be easy.

I would say getting a job is something none of us really want to do and presents our crowd with quite a few obstacles and challenges but unfortunately is one of those things that becomes more and more essential as time presses on.

Personally I'm not having a good time at work at the moment, don't get me wrong, I enjoy the job, though it just seems that when people come into the equation it presents a completely different aspect to the job ((as in most cases) which is partly why I wish to get more solitary style work.) 

As a closing statement I'd say watch out for workplace harassment and be sure to know your rights too. You should do well.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Good idea to meditate! Interviews are hard. It's even harder after you get the job for the first two or three weeks of the job. I get panicy every day I have to go to my new job for that time. I always think up excuses of why I want to quit, but luckily I'm too shy for that as well so I just push through. But when you're broke it's worth it!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck CB


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Good for you, Canadian Brotha!  And good luck!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Attica! Attica! said:


> Way to go! Interviews are the worst :afr
> 
> I've been job hunting myself, and have an interview on wednesday... that's a good idea, meditating before it. I think I'll try it.


For me the interview itself was actually fine, I'm kind of weird like that. Waiting with a bunch of strangers totally gets me but in all the interviews themselves that I have had I've managed well I think.

Let me know how yours goes, if meditating helps you some



Jaiyyson said:


> It's really good you've gotten yourself into it all again. The fact that you're doing this by your own steam shows that you're more than capable of going against the grain successfully, although I must warn, doing so will not be easy.
> 
> I would say getting a job is something none of us really want to do and presents our crowd with quite a few obstacles and challenges but unfortunately is one of those things that becomes more and more essential as time presses on.
> 
> ...


I'm a hard worker & get the job done usually with no questions asked but like you the social aspect gets me. If I could just walk in do my thing then leave it's no worries at all



caithiggs said:


> Good idea to meditate! Interviews are hard. It's even harder after you get the job for the first two or three weeks of the job. I get panicy every day I have to go to my new job for that time. I always think up excuses of why I want to quit, but luckily I'm too shy for that as well so I just push through. But when you're broke it's worth it!


I agree the first few weeks if I get this job will be a bit tough but as you say eventually I'll have money again. I've honestly gotten used to being broke but like anyone I have some things I would like & having some funds to put toward them again will be nice indeed



mind_games said:


> Good luck CB





power2theweak said:


> Good for you, Canadian Brotha!  And good luck!


Thanks All!


----------

